# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Node #123- Tenorism

## Tenorism

Λοιπόν όλα στήθηκαν σήμερα το πρωί έκανα και κάτι ψιλοδοκιμές
τις οποίες και σταμάτησα για να έρθει να βοηθήσει 
και ο Cyberfreak αύριο (όχι θα την γλύτωνες- το ανέβασα και στο Forum και άντε μετά να πεις ότι δεν θά'ρθεις).
Από αυτά που είδα και με τυχαία σκόπευση προς Αιγάλεω πρέπει να έπεσα επάνω στον Spirosco? (AWMN_1286_B??). Είδα και κάποιους άλλους.
Νεότερα αύριο.

Υ.Γ. 1)Οι δοκιμές έγιναν με Cisco LMC352, Stella 24αρα και scaning με το φανταστικό Airopeek v.2 και Airopeek NX v.1 (Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που σταμάτησα για σήμερα γιατί έπηξα με το πρόγραμμα). Μπράβο στον Αλέξανδρο που μου το σύστησε χθες.
Υ.Γ. 2) Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το πρόγραμμα θα το ανεβάσει αύριο ο Cyberfreak στον server του. Οι ανυπόμονοι ας το κατεβάσουν από Shareaza (Κάτι σαν Kazaa)
Υ.Γ. 3) Γιατί κάποιες στιγμές βγάζει Signal strength: Excellent με Awmn 1286b και αμέσως μετά από λίγο very low και μετά unavailable? Πως γίνεται να σε χάνω έτσι βρε παιδί μου?
Υ.Γ. 4) Ξέχασα να πώ ότι βρίσκομαι δίπλα στο Village Park.

----------

